

A lighter Core - a0
https://blogs.janestreet.com/a-lighter-core/

======
davidu
For those unaware: Jane Street is probably one of the largest OCaml houses
around, and probably one of the most successful algorithmic or high-frequency
trading houses in the market.

The people who work there are very good at making money using software. :-)

